# Shining up my new TT



## Chavo5880 (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm due delivery of my new car next weekend. A 2017 black Mk3 TT 1.8TFSI.

I've promised to look after this car like never before and with it being black I'm aware of the challenge it presents. I want to start as I mean to go on and get it looking awesome.

I see Autoglym stuff is discounted at the moment so I'm planning on getting the following:

UHD Shampoo
Clay bar kit
Super resin polish
UHD Wax

So that's the plan and using the products in that order. Am I on the right track?


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi, I had a mk2 roadster in black which I loved BUT they're a nightmare to keep clean! Look great when first washed and waxed, then take it to work in the rain and it's back to square one. I'm not sure whether things have changed on the mk3 but on mk2's the undercoat was white!! Therefore EVERY stone chip/scratch would show up. Get as much wax/polish/protection on as soon as possible to minimise future bodywork issues. It's gonna be a long wait till next weekend :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chavo5880 (Jul 18, 2020)

MarksBlackTT said:


> Hi, I had a mk2 roadster in black which I loved BUT they're a nightmare to keep clean! Look great when first washed and waxed, then take it to work in the rain and it's back to square one. I'm not sure whether things have changed on the mk3 but on mk2's the undercoat was white!! Therefore EVERY stone chip/scratch would show up. Get as much wax/polish/protection on as soon as possible to minimise future bodywork issues. It's gonna be a long wait till next weekend :lol: :lol:


 :lol: yes I can't wait!!

Maybe ceramic type coating is the way to go with black and regularly wax? Anyone used the Autoglym ceramic coating?


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

If you 're looking to go that route for your paint protection, I'd always recommend Gtechniq:
https://gtechniq.com/products/auto/crystal-serum-ultra

I still prefer the extra thickness of a few layers of wax and the way it looks/reacts with water. As we know waxes need to be maintained, but also so do ceramic coatings, just not nearly as often.


----------



## Ace McCloud (Jun 28, 2020)

You may want to use a sealant in-between the polishing and waxing stage. Something like EGP from Autoglym.


----------



## superbigal (Mar 24, 2015)

Chavo5880 said:


> I'm due delivery of my new car next weekend. A 2017 black Mk3 TT 1.8TFSI.
> 
> I've promised to look after this car like never before and with it being black I'm aware of the challenge it presents. I want to start as I mean to go on and get it looking awesome.
> 
> ...


Following...


----------



## RockinRS (Aug 17, 2020)

Chavo - don't forget about the interior. Autoglym's Leather Care Balm is fantastic stuff for your seats. Recommended to keep them looking new!


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

RockinRS said:


> Chavo - don't forget about the interior. Autoglym's Leather Care Balm is fantastic stuff for your seats. Recommended to keep them looking new!


I agree! I have also used the Scratch Doctor Cream Balm on my 2008 cream seats that were a bit worn out and it works awesome. They have many colour available. You can seal it with Colourlock later and maintain with AG. Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREAM-Leathe ... RdPyJ#rwid


----------

